# Calories to be shown on restaurant menus



## Gasman1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

On the news today the food watch dog is urging cafes, pubs and restaurants to print nutritional information - especially calories - on their menus to encourage healthier eating. 

I was thinking that it would be beneficial for a lot of diabetics if the same places were to print a carb count as I of the things I find difficult is trying to calculate the amount of carbs when I eat out.

What do others think? 

The full story can be found at http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7830343.stm


----------



## Jules A (Jan 16, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> I was thinking that it would be beneficial for a lot of diabetics if the same places were to print a carb count as I of the things I find difficult is trying to calculate the amount of carbs when I eat out.
> 
> What do others think?



I agree. Some sort of trafic light system perhaps but showing carbs not sugars.

I also find it amazing that with 2.5 million diabetics in this country the nutritional info on the front of food products only lists sugars and you have to go searching for the carb count in the small print on the back. It's about time DUK started campaigning for carb content to be printed on the front.


----------



## bev (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree! As a mum of a diabetic (10) i do find it really hard sometimes to work out the carbs, esp when we eat out, which sometimes results in him having to eat yet another sandwich because its easier to work out, but not very interesting for him!
It would also be easy if the manufacturers could print on the front of packaging the carbs of a product, like they do for calories, it would make shopping so much quicker too!


----------



## eyeko (Jan 16, 2009)

Agreed! Personally as a type one, I find it very frustrating when eating out. I don't want to fall into the trap of calculating wrong, especially if it's around Christmas time and I find myself eating out regularly. But, even eating everyday carb counting can be somewhat of a hassle, even things that don't really seem like eating out are - for example buying a school lunch. It's not exactly a big occasion buying your lunch from the school canteen, but it sure can be a big hassle trying to figure out the carbs.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 16, 2009)

that would be great to have carb counts out in restuarants. I think some will be reluctant though as they cannot guarentee portion sizes each time.


----------



## eyeko (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, good point Sofaraway. I agree with you there. However I was recently told by one diabetic consultant that it doesn't matter if you are ten to twenty grams out with your carb counting and that it's only when it gets to thirty to fourty or more grams out that you have a problem.  Personally, I was really shocked when he said this and thought, no that surely can't be true.


----------



## kojack (Jan 16, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> that would be great to have carb counts out in restuarants. I think some will be reluctant though as they cannot guarentee portion sizes each time.



That is the main problem many have with their intake.
We "eat with our eyes" and how often do we see restaurants  using 15" plates and the portion matches it.

For many people, a smaller plate and self service veg would be a great help.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 17, 2009)

i definatly agree kojak! i mean if we could just ask for the bolgnese and some veg instead of pasta that would be amazing!


----------



## katie (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah it really bugs me that they dont put carbs on the front! they started to do a traffic light system with carbs in one of the supermarkets. perhaps sainsburys?! but then i think it became a legal requirement to have things like salt etc so they didn't bother with carbs anymore.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 9, 2009)

Here, here, work involves me eating out too much. Ok, after a few years it does become a chore. Especially when you're trying to work out what is in each dish, how much rice, how much potatoe there is, whats in that sauce!

It would be much better if they gave us a heads up.

I run a piece of software on my blackberry called Gi and Calorie Counter - its ok, but then how much is 100g of rice or pasta?

The other issue I have is the number of major food retailers who sell sandwiches and they present the carbs and sugars per 100g on the packaging - then they fail to mention how heavy the sandwich is or give you the amount per sandwich! Ah yes, I buy some scales for in my car or office to weigh them on before I eat them...

D


----------



## janine19 (Feb 16, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Here, here, work involves me eating out too much. Ok, after a few years it does become a chore. Especially when you're trying to work out what is in each dish, how much rice, how much potatoe there is, whats in that sauce!
> 
> It would be much better if they gave us a heads up.
> 
> ...


Hi Einstein, 
Just wondered how u got Gi and calorie counter on blackberry. Does it need downloading? Could do with that on mine.


----------

